# Hello everyone! We are new!



## SpoiledRottenPrinces (Aug 13, 2007)

_* Hello everyone. My name is Erika and I'm new to the forum. I'm very excited to be here! I am from Gardner, Illinois which is a small town about 65 miles southwest of Chicago. I lived in Chicago my whole life and decided it was better for my husband, my son ( 2 years old) and I to move to a quieter smaller town. I am currently in school to be a Vet Tech. I just love animals too much to not have a career regarding animals.

I currently just took in Bob, who is a siamese mix, from outside. He was hanging around my house and I felt bad for him so I started to feed him. The more attached I got to him the more I knew I had to find a good home for him. I searched and searched and searched and needless to say, Bob is now living in my house..  It has only been two days but, he already owns the place!! The hardest part is going to be keeping him from going outside. So far so good!!!

Also I have Armani, a sphynx, coming in about three weeks. He was born May 25th and is the sweetest kitten I have ever known. We are getting him from a breeder and we are so excited. I do hope that Bob and Armani get along good. Bob is pretty laid back so I dn't see that as a problem. He even rules over my dogs, including the 110lb. lab! lol

I have a pic of Armani but not of Bob. I will get one as soon a I can and post it! He is just beautiful. Oh and if you are wondering about the name...My son is two years old and into any type of heavy equipment. He loves trucks and trains and anything that goes with it. Well, he was the one that decided that his name should be Bob so that he can call him Bob Cat...after the little bull dozer thing. I thought it was cute so it stuck. :lol: Thank you and nice meeting all of you. I hope that not only can I learn alot but I can also be a huge assist to the group!








*_


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Armani is a little cutie! Can't wait for pictures of Bob!

I'm am staff to two cats, and I'll be adopting the two cutest little kittens in the world in a couple weeks.


----------



## SpoiledRottenPrinces (Aug 13, 2007)

Hello and nice to meet you!! My Bob looks alot like your Cinderella except for he's EXTREMLEY skinny, short haired and has a white nose. He has the most beautiful blue eyes that I have ever seen. Again, thank you for the greeting and it was nice to meet you too!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cinderella is my Birman diva. :luv

I can't wait to see pictures of Bob, he sounds stunning!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome! What a cute kitten! Can't wait to see pictures of Bob, too.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome & Hello, I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four. Looking forward to seeing Bob and more of Armani.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi, and welcome. I'm Lea-Ann and have been the handmaiden to 7 kitties for a while now.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Armani is lovely, did you name him after the designer? :wink: I thought you named Bob after Bob the Builder. Can't wait to see pics of Bob and maybe also your dog? :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Erika :lol:


----------

